# Focusing with a scope



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

Pardon the silly question but how on earth do I sight with a scope?

I got a 2nd hand Darton with a single-pin sight and 4x lens. This was in December and I was surprised at the lack of magnification, but figured I'd just keep going

Tonight I was doing my usual routine and suddenly my eyes "locked" and I got the magnification. It was so exciting I completely messed the shot it happened a few more times by mistake but it's now a distraction because my eye is jumping from seeing straight through as if there's no lense, and then suddenly to the magnified view.

I'm not sure what to do lol. It's a bit embarrassing but I'm at a loss.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you shooting with both eyes open?

Which eye is dominant?

It sounds like you may have a little cross dominance and usually see mostly through your off eye. 

Do you have a clarifier in your peep?


----------



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply

I just double checked and my right eye is dominant and I'm shooting right handed, both eyes open

I don't have a clarifier. The peep that came with bow is quite small compared to what I'm used to, but it fits the scope housing comfortably.

Could it have anything to do with the fact that I'm only shooting 9-10m? Possibly the target is so close my eyes are jumping on focus points?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The close target could have something to do with it. 

Eye dominance is not an absolute thing. There are various degrees of dominance. Some people are 60-40, 70-30, etc. If you are seeing the target through the lens, it will be magnified. You could be aiming with one eye and seeing with the other. Sounds strange, but we are dealing with human beings and we are sometimes a strange lot. (No personal offense intended).

I suggest that you find a way to block your left eye. Keeping it open is a good thing, but block it from seeing the target. A friend at my club uses a sort of a "wing" attached to his scope. Something like this: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/coffey-double-vision-blocker.html

Others have a blinder attached to their caps: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gunstar-mini-translucent-eye-blinder.html

Others who wear glasses have a sticker over the left lens.

Just anything that keeps your left eye out of the game during the aiming process.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks!
For interests sake I'll try move back and see what happens.

And I finally have an excuse to wear a pirates eye-patch


----------



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

Just some feedback if anyone else comes across the same issue.

I tried different distances and it was the same.

I tried reaming out the peep so it was a slight bit wider, and it was the same.

I did this with card as a test









Problem gone instantly. 
Thank you so much for the help.


----------

